# Snowed in



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

First time ever snowed in but I managed to get this little fella out of my window. My brother in law is in Dublin airport waiting on a connection back to Glasgow. His flight was delayed so he tried to make it out to us but the taxi driver gave up after an hour and brought him to a travel lodge instead. I'm glad I didn't need to go out!



















Made this during the year. Glad I built it as strong as I did


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

As Echo says, nice pics...Nice bit of carpentry under that white stuff!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm.... As above, nice pics indeed - I really like the symmetry of the snow's shape on the various corners of the seat/table


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

WereBo said:


> Mmmmmm.... As above, nice pics indeed - I really like the symmetry of the snow's shape on the various corners of the seat/table



Took me ages to get the snow to sit like that :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice pics, yes. Makes my need for a new camera even more prominent.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> ...Nice bit of carpentry under that white stuff!


Thx Donald. It doesn't look it from that pic but it will take 6-8 Adults and a child on each overhang. :grin: I sometimes wish I had made carpentry my trade.



Ooudestomp said:


> Nice pics, yes. Makes my need for a new camera even more prominent.


You don't need to spend much. Many of the small digitals are very good and some work in manual.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Reserve me a seat at the next barbie :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You're wimps - that's considered a mere dusting here in *NEW* England. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice pics - mmm, chocolate seating with nougat topping :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

yustr said:


> You're wimps - that's considered a mere dusting here in *NEW* England. :grin:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

yustr said:


> You're wimps - that's considered a mere dusting here in *NEW* England. :grin:


It's the public transport companies who are wimps!
I had hiked 5.4 miles to work and back due to a foot of snow, but seriously, a foot, is that it?!
:grin:


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah you think thats thick snow, take a look at this.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*"That's not snow... This is a snow..." - Inspired by Crocodile Dundee*


----------

